# Help me wow my brunch guests



## snack_pack85 (Mar 14, 2009)

I am having some ladies over at my place this sunday for brunch and I'd like to make them a great breakfast casserole. Does anyone have a great recipe that would blow them away? I have breakfast sausage, mushrooms, tomatoes, basil, thyme, bacon, several kinds of cheese, tons of bread and potatoes and I live across the street from the grocery store so I can easily pick up even more ingredients if neccessary.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Scotch (Mar 14, 2009)

Make this and you will live in your friends' memory forever! 

_*OVERNIGHT BREAKFAST CASSEROLE

*_6 slices bread
butter
¾ pound of lean ham OR 1 lb. bulk pork sausage
8 ounces shredded sharp cheddar cheese
6 eggs, beaten
2 cups whole milk
⅛ to ¼ teaspoon dry mustard
½ teaspoon salt

1. Remove crusts from bread; spread bread slices with butter, cut in
quarters and place in a single layer in a greased 13 x 9 x 2 baking
dish; set aside.

2. If using ham: cut into small bite-size pieces;
OR, if using sausage, crumble and cook until browned, drain well.

3. Spoon diced ham or cooked sausage over bread; top with cheese.

4. Beat eggs well with whisk; add milk, mustard, and salt; mix well and
pour over bread, sausage, and cheese.

5. Cover casserole and chill overnight.

6. Remove casserole from refrigerator 15 minutes before baking.

7. Bake uncovered at 350 degrees for 45 minutes or until set.

Yield 8 servings.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 14, 2009)

Mimosa's & "Breakfast" Pizza....You have a lot of good toppings on hand.....

Have Fun!!!!


----------



## snack_pack85 (Mar 14, 2009)

Uncle Bob said:


> Mimosa's & "Breakfast" Pizza....You have a lot of good toppings on hand.....
> 
> Have Fun!!!!


 
Explain?.... Do I need pizza dough and sauce or do the toppings go on an egg bake? Do you have a recipe?

Thanks.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 14, 2009)

No recipe per se...Use a bought crust(s) and just be creative...The ones I've made I scrambled the eggs (soft)...then the toppings... which can be anything...cheese.sausage, bacon, tomato, etc, etc... Run it in an oven until the cheeses melt...Serve hot!! ........ Here is one idea....

Have Fun!!! Drink lots of Mimosa's!!!!


----------

